# Adapters for Wiper Motor



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I've had these two adapters lying around. I can't find my standard 12V 5A one for the wiper motor needed for the prop I'm making. Could I use either of these (I'm thinking the bottom one) since the specs are different than my slow speed wiper requirements? 
Sorry, but I'm so not an electrician. Just a Halloween fan willing to learn and accept help from much more experienced haunters! Thanks 
View attachment Adapters.pdf


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Neither of those are really suitable. You'll need either a 12V (or 5V for slower rotation) 5A power supply.


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

I second that. The ones you have have a good amperage but the voltage is too high. You can get power supplies from ebay or amazon easily although I know it's an extra expense. I chose to run a 12v 5amp with a speed controller to slow down the motion rather a 5V but it's up to you. Of course all these little things add up so it depends on your budget but the speed contoller is nice to fine tune the movement you want.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

you could use an old desktop computer's power supply in a pinch.
It gives you 5v & 12v , amps can vary but they are usually labeled.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

I personally use these, 
http://www.mpja.com/Switching-Linear-Power-Supplies/departments/547/
They are a bit more expensive , but they last and as you can see , they offer many amperage options so that if you want to power multiple props all you would need is one power supply.......Just my 2¢


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you David_AVD, diamonddave_k, BillyVanpire and bfjou812 for your input. It's very helpful to know it's best to use the *correct *adapters/power supply for props. I use a computer power supply for my rockin' granny, deer motors for cauldron witch, leering skelly, tombstone popper, etc. Thanks to old instruction sheets saved from Scary-Terry's Halloween Page, I'm able to decipher the wiring.

I ordered a new 12V5A adapter and have 2 computer power packs available. I'll probably use one of the computer packs for my Rowing Skelly since I want to add a Crazy Crewman drinking prop to the boat, connecting both to the one power supply.

I'm SO nervous as this is the first time I'm working with animated props/power supplies on my own, without the help of my M&T buddies. _They spoiled me a bit, LOL._ Hope to do them proud


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, I followed the wiring directions and the wiper motor is not working. I triple checked all connections. Anyone spot what might be wrong? If not, I'm going to try using a 12V5A wallwart with the controller instead of computer power supply. This is frustrating. Halloween is approaching quickly!


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Can't view the image. Is the computer power supply putting out 12V ?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

did you short the green wire to ground?

here's a how-to


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

One thought is make sure the speed controller is turned up at least half way. I've noticed with mine if you start it while it's turned way down the motor won't start spinning and I think I have the same speed controller you have.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

BillyVanpire said:


> did you short the green wire to ground?


Oops, it's been a while since I made my first prop (Rockin' Granny) using the wiper motor & ATX power supply. I forgot about connecting those silly little green and black wires first. That did the trick.

I especially liked the simple instructions in the YouTube video. Thanks Billy and others for all your help. Y'all were are very kind and supportive to a non-professional yet enthusiastic haunter like me! 
I'll post final pictures of my Pirate Skelly props when complete.


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Awesome, can't wait to see it!


----------

